# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  Cari ikan Karashi

## Anton Sukoco

Dear penghoby koi,

Apabila sampiyan2 punya karashi ukuran 55-65 cm, betina, tidak dalam kondisi nggendong telor, mulus, semok dan geboi  tp udah bosan, tolong di tawarkan ke saya.

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anton Sukoco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## freakers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

